

IncludeJS - Use CommonJS modules inside Ruby/Rails - JustAGeek
https://github.com/walski/include_js
A friend of mine found himself in the situation of having to implement the same business logic in both Javascript and Ruby.<p>So he wondered how to get rid of that duplication. The solution he came up with is IncludeJS which allows you to implement something in Javascript and use that code _both_ in Javascript and in Ruby.<p>He gave a talk on this topic during RailsConf2011, which provides some more details:
http://en.oreilly.com/rails2011/public/schedule/detail/1941
======
JustAGeek
A friend of mine ran into the situation of having to implement the same
business logic in both Javascript and Ruby.

He wondered how to get around this and his solution is IncludeJS which allows
to write the business logic in Javascript and use this code in BOTH Javascript
and Ruby. He gave a talk about this during the Railsconf 2011, here's the URL
where you can find the abstract and slides which provide some more details
about this:

<http://en.oreilly.com/rails2011/public/schedule/detail/19412>

